# Catesby Tunnel



## losttom (Dec 14, 2009)

A bit of a monster tunnel at 2997 yards, Catesby tunnel opened in 1897 and closed in 1966. Its situated on the old Rugby - Woodford GWR line (i think)

Anyway- it turned into a solo explore as my mate who has had a bit too much pudding recently couldnt get through the access point 
My exploring coat was also mortally wounded on entry  as its a bit tight!
I only got about halfway due to running out of time (i was in the tunnel about an hour), so a revisit will be done very soon

Apologies some of the pics are a bit dark- i only had my headtorch and a pocket torch with me! 



The southern portal








Looking back into the fast fading daylight






Drains running up the middle








Had great wooden covers






Dont know what these were for























Old bones








Vent shaft







Open Drain beneath the second vent shaft







The road bridge on the approach to the southern portal








Hopefully some more photos to come soon from the revisit


----------



## night crawler (Dec 14, 2009)

That looks interesting. The wall ties were proably for cables or pipes


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks good, nice one on checking it out. I had heard the drains in here were a bit of a hazard and that looks to be correct! Its on the GCR mainline


----------



## losttom (Dec 14, 2009)

night crawler said:


> That looks interesting. The wall ties were proably for cables or pipes



There seemed to be remains of wood in between them- i think you can just make a piece out in the photo 

and Goldie, the drains wernt too bad on the half the tunnel i did- they were all in the middle and easily spottable, i think its at the flooded end that it could be a problem as they might be hidden under the water


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 14, 2009)

losttom said:


> There seemed to be remains of wood in between them- i think you can just make a piece out in the photo
> 
> and Goldie, the drains wernt too bad on the half the tunnel i did- they were all in the middle and easily spottable, i think its at the flooded end that it could be a problem as they might be hidden under the water



I too think they carried cables, there used to be some remaining in Leicester but dunno if they are still there. 

Thats good then. Apparently the reason it was originally secured was because some prat tried to ride her horse through there. It stumbled down one of the drains and sent her flying off!


----------



## diehardlove (Dec 15, 2009)

nice tunnel glad i got to see it first hand,note to me never do a tunnel in the middle of nowhere in the middle of the night in the pitch black with no torches in case you get shot at for trespassing and walking right in the middle of a farmyard with cows its just a bad idea,but well well worth it good night
you home yet tom


----------



## losttom (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes got home!
Glad i got to see the whole tunnel this time, pics will be posted soon
Ruined coat...again...


----------



## burb147 (Dec 15, 2009)

dave are you telling me you got through this with no falling ove ror even an inncident. wow miracles do happen lol


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 15, 2009)

All good stuff here -never seen wooden covers for the drains before. Cheers!


----------



## losttom (Dec 15, 2009)

On the revisit- walked the entire length, South to north....then back again!

Cheers for the company on the revisit Dave, was more fun than on my own again!

A few more pics;






























And Finally the North portal!!


----------



## cardiffrail (Dec 15, 2009)

Is it just me or have the gates been repaired recently??


----------



## diehardlove (Dec 15, 2009)

anytime tom you know me when do i ever say no,got to say mate was a very strange night,
the gates are brand new both sides lets just say you get ripped to bits im sporting some good wounds today as is tom


----------



## losttom (Dec 16, 2009)

cardiffrail said:


> Is it just me or have the gates been repaired recently??



Yes the original ones are still there with a newer set welded to the back of them, also they are both locked.


----------



## Timmy (Dec 16, 2009)

losttom said:


>



love these 2 pictures bud  good effort


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice, that refuge is massive, only seen them that big in one other tunnel (Victoria, Nottingham), whereabouts was it in relation to the portals?

M


----------



## losttom (Dec 16, 2009)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Nice, that refuge is massive, only seen them that big in one other tunnel (Victoria, Nottingham), whereabouts was it in relation to the portals?
> 
> M



There were three that size in this tunnel as well as the normal sized ones, they were actually like rooms. 
They seemed to be situated in the middle part


----------

